# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Những điều kỳ thú ở Bà Nà Hill

## oanhlt

Nằm cách Đà Nẵng 25 km về phía Tây Nam ở  độ cao 1487m so với mực nước biển, Bà Nà được mệnh danh là "Lá phổi  xanh" của miền Trung, là "Hòn ngọc về khí hậu" của Việt Nam…

  


Bà Nà có những giá trị sinh thái và du lịch to lớn,. Càng lên cao, nhiệt độ càng giảm và độ ẩm càng tăng.


 
Hệ thực vật đa dạng và độc đáo với khoảng 136 họ, 379 chi và hơn 543 loài (có 251 loài cây thuốc).
Hệ động vật: 256 loài động vật có xương sống (61 loài thú, 178 loài chim và 17 loài bò sát)

Năm 1986, Bà Nà đã được Chính phủ công nhận là khu dự trữ thiên  nhiên, đối tượng bảo vệ và là rừng nhiệt đới gồm nhiều loại động thực  vật quý hiếm cần được bảo vệ như trầm hương, gụ lậu, sến mặt, thông chàng, trĩ sao, gấu đen Châu Á, vượn má hung... Bà Nà có nhiều khu rừng nguyên sinh được phân bổ theo các sườn dốc khá hiểm trở.







 *Một ngày thiên thai, một năm hạ giới*

Một ngày có 4 mùa Xuân – Hạ - Thu – Đông Bà Nà giống như chốn thiên thai Một ngày ở đây bằng một năm hạ giớiHãy đến Bà Nà để thấy thiên thai là có thật.
*Cáp treo Bà Nà - Đạt 02 kỷ lục thế giới*
 Cáp treo Bà Nà được xây dựng theo công nghệ của Áo, đảm bảo tiêu chuẩn  của Hiệp hội cáp treo châu Âu. Thời gian đi giữa hai ga là 17 phút.  
Theo xác nhận của Hiệp hội Cáp treo thế giới, tuyến cáp Bà Nà đã lập hai  kỷ lục Guinness: Tuyến cáp treo một dây dài nhất thế giới (5.042,62m)  và có cao độ chênh lệch giữa ga trên và ga dưới lớn nhất thế giới  (1.291,81m). 

  Không chỉ phục vụ việc vận chuyển hành khách lên xuống khu nghỉ dưỡng  cao cấp Bà Nà Hills, cáp treo Bà Nà còn là một sản phẩm du lịch rất hấp  dẫn mang tới cho du khách trải nghiệm độc đáo khi lướt ngang lưng trời  mà phóng tầm mắt ngắm nhìn khoảng rừng núi ngát xanh.





*Du lịch tâm linh
* Nằm trên đỉnh Bà Nà thuộc Khu Du lịch  sinh thái Bà Nà với độ cao gần 1.500m,  Chùa Linh Ứng nổi tiếng với  nhũng nét kiến trúc tinh tế, cổ kính, một khoảng sân rộng được lót bằng  đá và cây thông ba lá đặc biệt ngay trước cửa chùa.

   Đặc biệt, nơi đây còn có một bức tượng Phật Thích Ca uy nghi, cao 27m  màu trắng.  Từ thành phố Đà Nẵng, vào những ngày nắng ráo, du khách cũng  có thể nhìn thấy bức tượng trắng này nổi bật trên nền xanh của khu du  lịch nổi tiếng Bà Nà - Núi Chúa.”


 

*
Dịch vụ ăn uống * 
Không chỉ nhằm đảm bảo năng lượng cho du khách trong những chuyến du  hành, khám phá; không chỉ giới thiệu những đặc sản địa phương, nghệ  thuật ẩm thực đã trở thành một nét văn hóa du lịch hấp dẫn nơi đây. Thực  đơn phong phú, hình thức đa dạng (gọi món, set menu, tiệc nướng…), tay  nghề của các đầu bếp giàu kinh nghiệm, cách bài trí khéo léo… tất cả  được chuẩn bị để dành tặng Quý vị những bữa ăn với dư vị khó quên.




 *
Những giây phút hết mình*
Đêm đến, Bà Nà vẫn sôi động bởi các hoạt động thú vị khó quên: đốt lửa  trại, ca hát ngoài trời, các trò chơi tập thể… Không khí ấy khiến người  ta không thể không hòa mình, quên hết những căng thẳng trong công việc  và cuộc sống để tận hưởng niềm vui bất tận. 





 *Một thời vang bóng*
Đã có một thời nơi đây từng là khu nghỉ mát cho cả trên hàng nghìn người, bây giờ chỉ còn thấy một chút vết tích còn lại của những công trình kiến trúc năm xưa.

*Các dịch vụ khác*
Ba Na Hills sports and recreation (Sắp khai trương)


Jacuzzi với nước nóng Xe đạp leo núiDụng cụ tập thể dụcCâu cá ở suốiXông hơi (steam bath)TennisXông khô (Sauna)Tập leo núiBida,bóng chuyền

Đến với Bà Nà Hills Mountain Resort là đến và bắt đầu một cuộc dạo chơi  kỳ thú; Đến để làm tươi mới tâm hồn, gột rửa những lo toan, tiếp thêm  sức sống khỏe khoắn, mạnh mẽ của thiên nhiên, núi rừng; Đến để lắng nghe  tiếng nói bên trong của chính bạn, giữ cho bạn một chút lắng đọng, tĩnh  tại và “ngộ” thêm cuộc sống.

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------

